# FinerDetails -BMW M3 E92



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

This car came and stayed for a week, and saw around 22 hours of maching alone....

All correction with 3m FCP and compounding pad, most areas taking 4-5 hits, then efc and polishing pad, followed by swissvax claner fluid pro and 2 layers of Swissvax Divine wax.







































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































thank you for looking

Iain

PS: The customer's testimonial:

I bought a used BMW M3 from an approved BMW dealership and they had masked the condition of the bodywork with their 'seal & protect' service. I approach Iain with a brief of "get the car to a showroom condition". After one week, over 20 hours of machine polishing Iain has taken a vehicle that was previously neglected and has transformed this vehicle into a stunning example of a BMW M3. The results are beyond all my expectations and I can not compliment Iain enough - a true professional and incredibly hard working.


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice work:thumb: a credit to you and the customer review speaks for itself Iain:thumb::thumb:


----------



## ajc2306 (Sep 20, 2006)

What a state that paintwork was in. Superb turnaround though. Out of interest how old was the car to have got that bad?


----------



## Consultant (Sep 19, 2008)

OMG! That is really a stunning piece of work on a super car! Excellent job Iain


----------



## AJA (Dec 22, 2005)

Simply stunning Iain.


----------



## bluenose (Aug 15, 2007)

Jeepers, that was some mess. 
Still amazes me how much you can get it back. Amazing work :buffer:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

4-5 hits of fast cut + is pretty aggressive paint correction, but I've no doubt it still didn't remove vast amounts of clear. having just completed my own E92 (330i) I was lucky in that my paint was lightly swirled and needed only one hit and then a finishing polish. This paint is extremely tough and even light scratches laugh at most polishes. Hard work it is Iain and as usual you've done a great job.:thumb:

To the owner I'd also comment that it's easy to be fooled by the cover up job the dealers do Looking great now. I'm slightly jelous of the M. Enjoy.:thumb:


----------



## craig todd (May 17, 2009)

fantastic turn around car looks stunning,


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Great work, the paints looking much deeper :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

My favourite set up with that ramp. :thumb:

Why the 'cover up' near the end?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

having done one, same colour, last weekend, i know how hard that paint is :lol: 

great effort. why was the front bumper removed? 

any problems getting the alloys off? i had mega problems, got 3 off, but couldnt even get 1 of them off :lol:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Superb, looks a different car with depth and gloss and clarity of reflections, really well done.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

vert nice work


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Jeez Iain that was Swirly, great work.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

thanks everyone.

F|ront bumper removed as that was re-painted. No probs with allos coming off, and it got bagged at one point as another car in was having a mirror repair.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely work Iain, not easy paint to correct due to it's granite like properties.:thumb:


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

That was really bad to start with.. Wow, what a superb finished result. The new owner must be happy with that! :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

thanks Gents, not an easy car as many have also mentioned, owner over the moon and car will be maintained from here on so expect some pics in 6 months


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Iain,

Very nice work on the M3, It seems that I have been approached by a customer with a new BMW 5GT that has defects galore, seems this new sealant kit is good at masking this.

Really cracking work.

Gareth


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice to see the customers comments at the end . I often read write ups and wonder what the customer thinks at the end of it all.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Great work there, plenty of swirls and RDS to deal with. Looks rather tasty now:thumb:

Chris.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

I've got to say that looks absolutely stunning! I love the e92 M3, especially in black or sparkling graphite :thumb:

May be a stupid question, but what is the plastic sheeting for? Why do you leave that on the car and for how long?


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Dizzle77 said:


> I've got to say that looks absolutely stunning! I love the e92 M3, especially in black or sparkling graphite :thumb:
> 
> May be a stupid question, but what is the plastic sheeting for? Why do you leave that on the car and for how long?


see post #15 

some cars get bagged for weeks on end, others a few days whilst waiting collection


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

stunning... just stunning... how a new M3 could get that bad in the first place tho!! shocking!!


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Simply amazing


----------



## CJS Evo (May 6, 2010)

Very impressive work and fantastic finish  !!


----------



## Lunddean (May 8, 2010)

здравствулте! мой друг, где вы от в России, вы делаете славную работу. я имею много друга от России и Польша и мы делая эту деталь теперь, прежде чем мы вызываем handwash но теперь мы поручаем больше дег и учим искусства детали от интернетов, мы зарабатываем хорошие деньги


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow !!! What a fantastic transformation.


----------



## tapeit (May 9, 2010)

where can you get the plastic covering that goes over the whole car?


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

tapeit said:


> where can you get the plastic covering that goes over the whole car?


most car motorfactors will sell it :thumb:


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

:O at the size of the air filter box!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Fine work brotha!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Excellent job


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding work! :thumb:


----------

